# Scythe Mugen 3 vs Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs Alpenföhn Brocken



## f0rce (29. Februar 2012)

*Scythe Mugen 3 vs Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs Alpenföhn Brocken*

So ich brauche für mein zukünftiges i5-2500k einen CPU-Kühler der die Temperaturen bei OC 4,5Ghz konstant hält. Welches von diesen ist zu empfehlen?
Ich werde ein LanCool K62 haben müsste rein passen.

MfG


----------



## lunar19 (29. Februar 2012)

Also leistungsmäßig ist der Macho am besten. Preislich sind ja alle in einer ähnlichen Gruppe. Ob die ins Lankool passen, ist vom Handy aus schwer zu sagen.


----------



## elohim (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 vs Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs Alpenföhn Brocken*

Der HR-02 ist der beste von den genannten drei Kühlern. Ähnlich gut und sogar günstiger wäre aktuell der Mine 2:
Scythe Mine 2 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMN-2000) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## f0rce (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 vs Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs Alpenföhn Brocken*

ja der macho passt aufjedenfall hab ich oft geseehen dass die ein macho in ein K62 hatten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 vs Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs Alpenföhn Brocken*

Ich hatte hier den Macho 02, Mugen 3 und den Xigmatek HDT 1284C Achilles auf so einem System im Einsatz. Ich muß sagen das bei mir die Unterschiede recht gering ausfielen auch mit OC. Da könnte man schon den Preis entscheiden lassen


----------



## cultraider (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 vs Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs Alpenföhn Brocken*

hat hier einer den macho und kann mir sagen, wieviel der in der höhe misst, wenn man anstatt dem 140er lüfter einen 120er rauf macht. bzw. den 140 weiter nach unten versetzt, richtung sockel?

hab leider nur n asgard und der cpu wird mitm boxed bei bf3 schon immer ordentlich warm


----------



## Timmynator (1. März 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 vs Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs Alpenföhn Brocken*



cultraider schrieb:


> hat hier einer den macho und kann mir sagen, wieviel der in der höhe misst, wenn man anstatt dem 140er lüfter einen 120er rauf macht. bzw. den 140 weiter nach unten versetzt, richtung sockel?



Immer noch so hoch, wie die Heatpipe-Enden ihn machen, also 162,05mm.


----------



## stevie4one (1. März 2012)

*AW: Scythe Mugen 3 vs Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs Alpenföhn Brocken*

Der HR-02 Macho hat eine Höhe von 162mm (vom Boden bis zu den Enden der Heatpipes). Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob der Serienlüfter oder ein kleineres Modell verwendet wird.

Edith sagt zu spät.


----------

